

Ask HN: Good "about us" pages? Looking for design inspiration - jfi

Advice and/or examples are appreciated.
======
jamesteow
<http://www.amazeelabs.com/team>

<http://eighthourday.com/about/>

<http://getsatisfaction.com/team/bios>

An about page I did: <http://www.votereports.org/about>

Not an about page but the layout could easily be done like an about page:
<http://grainandgram.com/>

By far my favorite due to the style of the photos: <http://mckinney.com/us>

Edit:

I also like: <http://www.steinway.com/about/>

More minimal but extremely functional: <http://grandpeople.no/about/>

Spotify has a great one: <http://www.spotify.com/uk/about/features/>

~~~
puredemo
These all seem awfully "artsy". Not that there's anything wrong with that, I'm
just used to.. slightly more minimalist about pages.

------
grokcode
The first thing is think about who your audience is and what kind of
connection they are trying to make with you when they view your about page. An
about page for a startup, a freelancer, a blog, etc will all have different
audiences and different goals.

If you are a startup, your audience will likely be potential and current
customers, journalists with press inquiries, and possibly people looking to
fund you. They will want to know why they should use your product, what makes
your company/product unique, who are the people behind it, etc.

I'm currently redoing my own about page, and have gathered a few helpful
links:

For startups: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/what-does-your-
abo...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/what-does-your-about-us-
page-s.php)

For freelancers, but contains some great general tips too:
[http://www.onextrapixel.com/2010/09/06/how-to-write-an-
effec...](http://www.onextrapixel.com/2010/09/06/how-to-write-an-effective-
about-me-page/)

Good general tips: [http://sixrevisions.com/content-strategy/about-page-
guidelin...](http://sixrevisions.com/content-strategy/about-page-guidelines/)

